# After installing on ZFS Filesystem, the system won't boot!



## Deleted member 55778 (Sep 15, 2018)

After installing on ZFS Filesystem the system won't boot and says: 
	
	



```
No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key
```
 And even if the disk remains inside, it'll show FreeBSD Intsaller again!  Although there is no problem when using UFS filesystem for installation. 
I have checked for `zpool upgrade -v` & `zfs upgrade -v` in the shell, but no success. I even checked for `cat /etc/rc.conf` & `cat /boot/loader.conf` and there were no issues and also did `freebsd-update install` and then upgraded it, still no luck.
I Would appreciate if u can do any help.

ps:  I'm using (FreeBSD 11.2)


----------



## k.jacker (Sep 15, 2018)

There is most probably the wrong bootcode installed.

The FreeBSD installer has bootcode for both legacy BIOS and UEFI. When the installer boots, it will usually know if it boots in BIOS or UEFI mode and then install the appropriate bootcode.

You should run `gpart` and then look at  the first partition of the installed FreeBSD, compare your UFS and ZFS installations.
A legacy boot partition for BIOS will be of type _freebsd-boot_ while with UEFI bootcode the first partition is of type _EFI_.

You could either change your computer's boot mode from BIOS (often called CSM) to UEFI or vice versa, or change the bootcode that has been installed.
The bootcode can be changed at any time, no need to reinstall.

You should first check the installed bootcode with gpart though and take a look in your computer's BIOS/UEFI.
If you don't want to bother with the settings in your computer's BIOS/UEFI, an easy pointer wether the systems boots in UEFI or legacy BIOS mode is the font. Booting in BIOS mode will show the font in good old 80x25 filling the whole screen, while in UEFI mode the fonts are smaller and the beasty menu will only show in the upper left corner or center of the screen.


----------



## Deleted member 55778 (Sep 16, 2018)

I checked it out. Mine is BIOS and there's no issue with the bootcode. (the BIOS bootcode has been installed correctly).
Could it be cause of other reasons? Any thoughts?


----------



## k.jacker (Sep 17, 2018)

A bit more details are needed. If you install on UFS or ZFS did you use the same disk(s).
Have you choosen the right boot device from BIOS?

And how/why did you run `zpool upgrade` and `freebsd-update` when it does not boot from ZFS?
Did you boot from the installer to do that?

Please post the output from `gpart show` with all the disks connected that you are using to avoid further confusion.


----------



## Deleted member 55778 (Sep 20, 2018)

Yes i did. 
I found out that the problem isn't about ZFS or UFS at all, look the first time i tried to install FreeBSD on this pc, it had Windows 10 on it, first time i installed UFS and everything was Ok and it installed, then for some reasons i wanted the ZFS so i tried to install it, but after installing it, and when i eject the DVD and set bootable on hard disk the error 
	
	



```
No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key
```
 showed up. after digging a lot i tired UFS again (i though it was cause of ZFS) to see how it works, but it didn't installed either! the i realized something's wrong with the hardware maybe, cause if it had problem with FreeBSD it wouldn't install it at the first time. i erased and deleted the partitons and tried to installed it again but no luck,still the same error.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 21, 2018)

You said you changed the boot order to boot from disk, but is this a UEFI boot or a traditional BIOS boot (CSM)? If the system was installed as UEFI boot and you've selected CSM you'd get similar boot issues.


----------

